# Looking for a Johnsonville style brat seasoning.



## rbranstner

Call me crazy but I love the flavor of Johnsonville brats. I have made my own venison/pork brats but the brat seasoning I used doesn't taste anything remotely close to what a Johnsonville style brat tastes like. Does anyone have a recipe or know of a mix I could order that would resemble the brat flavor I am looking for? I have some venison in the freezer that I need to us up this summer so I am going to make a few different kinds of sausage that I have been wanting to try.


----------



## rbranstner

I guess I should have done a little more searching before I made this post. Here is a pretty good thread.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/115766/johnsonville-brats


----------



## diggingdogfarm

This is a family member's recipe.......

_"This is my recipe for a classic old-fashioned all-pork Wisconsin-style brat. 
For a beer brat, just add a little beer to the mix.

This is a classic Wisconson bratwurst flavor profile. 

Wisconsin-Wannabe Bratwurst 

5 lbs. well-fatted pork shoulder/butt 
3 Tbsp. kosher salt 
1 Tbsp. sugar 
2 tsp. freshly ground black pepper 
1 1/2 tsp. freshly grated nutmeg 
1/2 tsp. toasted and freshly ground coriander 
1/4 tsp. ground celery seed 
1/8 tsp. ground marjoram 
1 1/2 tsp. ground ginger 

I use a fairly course grind, grinding just half the meat a second time with the same plate. 
I replace part of the salt with Tiparos Thai fish sauce in all of my fresh sausage recipes. It adds "what's that?" umami savoriness. 
I gently steam the sausages on low heat (165-170 F) until safe temperature is reached. "_


~Martin


----------



## scarbelly

That sounds great Martin - thanks for sharing


----------



## diesel

I have made several recipes and this has been my favorite so far:

Shooter ricks attitude brats, I only used on 1 tsp of cayenne.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/100076/shooterricks-attitude-brats-recipe-and-pics-on-the-grill

However, I have not tried the Wisconsin recipe on this thread.. but I do have it on my list now.

thanks!


----------



## diggingdogfarm

I think that you'll find that nutmeg/mace is the signature spice in most Wisconsin style brats.


~Martin


----------



## rbranstner

Diesel said:


> I have made several recipes and this has been my favorite so far:
> 
> Shooter ricks attitude brats, I only used on 1 tsp of cayenne.
> 
> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/100076/shooterricks-attitude-brats-recipe-and-pics-on-the-grill
> 
> However, I have not tried the Wisconsin recipe on this thread.. but I do have it on my list now.
> 
> thanks!


I have the attitude brats saved in my recipes. I just came across it again today so I think I am going to make a 5lb batch of those.


----------



## ginny

digging dog farm recipe is awesome thanks and the nutmeg is great what a surprise..


----------



## woodcutter

You can throw the whole nut in the coffee grinder and make your own fresh nutmeg. Makes great brats.


----------



## steve mcmanus

Diggingdogfarm:  I was looking for a brat recipe.  Yours was the first I tried.  I'm not looking for a recipe any more.  It's that great.


----------



## tom gallopavo

I was looking for a Johnsonville brat copycat and came across this thread.  I just got the Cabelas carnivore 0.75 #12 at the BP catalog return center in Springfield.”

We kill several deer a year and it’s getting close again so need to make room in the freezer.  Followed exactly except 50:50 deer:pork butt and added half a bottle of porter.

We all agreed it was a Johnsonville brat.  Fantastic recipe and our keeper.

But, could not taste the beer.  What do you recommend?  Bud?


----------



## DanMcG

Try first poaching your brats in beer, the toss them on the grill to brown them up.


----------



## crazzycajun

Don’t know how I missed this one.


----------



## DETjake

@diggindogfarm,

I created an account on this website JUST to tell you how spot-effing-on your recipe is. Did mine with 1/2 pork shoulder 1/2 antelope, and added high temp cheddar. Out of this world. Feels wrong that my first try tastes this good. Bravo sir, hell of a recipe!


----------



## chef jimmyj

Welcome and thanks for joining. Diggidogfarm has not been active for a couple years.Of course people may not be active and still follow their threads...JJ


----------

